# Tunnel versus Deep V



## dpewitt (Oct 26, 2007)

I put a post up earlier as I am looking for a bay boat. There are several out there here in TX that are 22 or 23 ft Tunnel Boats. Am I giving up anything in rough water by having a Tunnel?


----------

